
Security Flaw in Estonian National ID Card - secfirstmd
https://www.schneier.com/blog/archives/2017/09/security_flaw_i.html
======
0x0
I wonder what the bug is. Could it be a timing or electrical/power-usage side
channel attack on the chip making it possible to extract its private/secret
key? The linked page near the bottom of the article seems to hint on that:
"powerful and expensive computing power to calculate the secret key and
special custom-made software for signing are also needed."

